# suche news script tutorial



## Ch4oz (2. Mai 2002)

hi,
ich suche dringenst ein news script tutorial,
ich hab sirgendwie sat dauern ddie kostenlosen anderen zu benutzen will n eigenes ganz nach meinem geschmack machen können
hat wer vieleicht nenlink von einem tut ?
würde mir ziemlich helfen 

ganz net wär auch ne e  mail da sich es schneller erfahre
Chaos@clan-dgh.de 

ach ja und es sollte auf mysql stützen

danke
greetz chaos


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Mai 2002)




----------



## Ch4oz (2. Mai 2002)

wenns ich da fündig geworden wär hätte ich nit gefragt :/


----------



## Bomber (2. Mai 2002)

sowas wirst du glaub ich kaum finden 
ich denke du solltest mysql lernen (oder vielleicht kannst du es ja schon) und mit den mysql abfragen wirst du daann schnell herausfinden wie man news aus ner tabelle abruft editiert, löscht et cetera..

eventuell kannst du auch die gbuch tuts aus dem programming tutorial forum als vorlage benutzen, das prinzip ist ja mehr oder weniger das gleiche.

bomber


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. Mai 2002)

*Also wirklich ..*

ich geb's zu, der Tip mit der Suche nervt,
aber wenn das nicht klappt, dann sollte man
halt einfach mal die ersten 2-3 Seiten 
im Mysql und PHP Forum durchlesen und 
stösst auf Anhieb auf 5-6 Beiträge mit
dem Thema News/Newsscripte etc.

By the way ..
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=16345&highlight=news

Pfote


----------



## Ch4oz (2. Mai 2002)

ja danke ei DAS hat mir jetzt weite rgeholfen, denn ich hab dasmit der ausgabe nicht richtig hinbekommen, un d da steeht jetzt der quelltext,
tut mir leid abe rich find das echt arm wenn manche leute ienme NUR helfne können indem sie dne link zur suchfunktion posten können,
das is doch keine hilfe, das is eher als ob sie damit aussagen wollen,
lass mich in ruhe ich bin nich hier um dir alles zu sachen such selbst,
nur wenn ichs selbst gefunden hätte würd ich hier kein eintrag ins forum machen,
abe rnaja was solls


ich danke dir das du nicht einer von diesen bis )


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Mai 2002)

*-*

Sorry, hatte natürlich nicht daran gedacht, dass ein bisschen mitdenken zu viel erwartet ist. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------

